# Worst opener ever!



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Well, my opener was over before it even started. Went out last night to get in on the end of my 2011 early season. Had a great hunt shot 8 birds. After the hunt go get the trucks and like always my two labs run next to and sometimes out in front of the truck. Well I accelerated and my lab was right in front of the truck tire and I ran over her left shoulder. She's up at the U of M. Hopefully are able to do surgery today on her scapula fractures (looked to be broken in 4 places). Take it from me load your dogs up before driving in the field. I am learning the hard way, but atleast she is alive.

Be careful out there this weekend and happy hunting. Hoping I can still make it out tomorrow morning with my other lab. 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Here she is(right) in Nodak with her sister Asti last year. Going to be hard not having her there this year.


----------



## ATA BOY (Feb 14, 2007)

Real sorry to hear about your dog. Opener is in the morning for me and my bud will be 13 in a couple weeks and can no longer go. It will be really bitter sweet for me, love to hunt but will sure miss hunting with him.


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

Man sorry to hear about the bad news. Hope everything works out for her. Good luck with the rest of your season.


----------



## riverrat47 (Sep 25, 2010)

Man, that just makes me sick. So sorry. I hope she comes out of it OK.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

I hope she comes out of it OK.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Well the pup is going to make it. Broken scapula, bed rest for 2 weeks. Good luck with that since this dog is driven to retrieve all the time. Thank god for trazadone, ultram, fentanyl patch and rimadyl. Hopefully this will keep her calm for the next few weeks.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I see from your picture in the open forum section that you did manage to salvage the morning. :thumb:


----------



## Gilmour (Oct 12, 2003)

Glad to hear that your dog will be okay.......nice pic of them both.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

kingcanada said:


> I see from your picture in the open forum section that you did manage to salvage the morning. :thumb:


Yeah had to try and make the best of a bad situation. It was an emotional 24 hours, but drugs are good and she is as mellow as i've ever seen her.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Sorry man, good point for all to keep in mind. Hope dog recovers!


----------



## canes1123 (Aug 27, 2011)

My brother did this same thing about 30 years ago,but his dog died. Verry sad. Hope your dog gets better.


----------

